# Turned 47 now what the hell!



## redcajun (Jul 9, 2007)

Helo ladies it is me again Red took sometime off to rest my body lose weight(Right) I have gained a ton trying to lose 20lbs.  WEll I have not yet gotten pregnant.  Now I am so old don't care what the darn FSH and clomid test say my body is 47 and my eggs are old as Matuza, but Papa still wants a baby and so do I, even I won't know what his or her name is in 10.

Well we are getting pretty creative since I can't do donor for religous reasons, so I am taking a ton of herbs and have a spirtual healer, and a certified Herbiologist from China assisting me.  I flew to China and spent 30 days there going through the worst treatments you can imagine to get my ying and yang back.  I am going to try an experimental treatment in Russia that takes the DNA from my egg and inserts it into the shell of a donated one, so the baby will be mine geneticly.  It is experimental but we will see and I will keep you all posted.  Will go in January.  Take care Red


----------



## sharonannzaki (Mar 20, 2009)

Wow, Red, you are such an inspiration.  Good for you.  Do you mind saying how much it will cost?  I'm the same age and in similar boat to you - can't do donor egg cos hubby is Muslim.  {He did agree tho that if by some miracle the Sunni Muslim authorities decided. through new interpretation of the Quran, that donor egg wasn't haram. he would go along with it.}  We've had one try at IVF, but only got one follie, so it was a negative outcome, but we are giving it one more go.  After that, just hoping for new developments in technology i.e. success in what you're trying or possibly via stem cells.

Please can you let us know the details when the time comes i.e. what's involved, how long you have to be in Russia....  Do you know if there have been any successes so far?

My very best wishes to you,

Sharon.


----------



## moon light (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi Red. Sharon,

i am in similar boat to you both, I am Muslim and cannot use egg Donner, had many treatments and 3 miscarriages . 

Please can you let us know the details when the time comes i.e. what's involved, how long you have to be in Russia....  Do you know if there have been any successes so far?
my best wishes for you both.

sugar


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Wow. I wish all of you great success.


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

REd I've not heard of this but I'm sure it will be of interest to lots of other ladies - can I ask which clinic it is in Russia??

RLxx


----------



## lovetoswim (Oct 26, 2009)

So wonderful to see people my age still determined to give it a go.

This is amazing news about the clinic in Russia.  Red please do let us all know a bit more about it please.

I am also 47 and have just been told there is no point in me doing the IVF cycle I was due to start this month because of AMH level.  Having seen the Consultant, Nurse and Counsellor I am left in no doubt that donor eggs is the only realistic option left.  Whilst I am coming round to the idea, of course I would prefer a baby with my genes if at all possible.

There is no doubt that the science is moving ahead all the time, the question is do I have enough time left!!!


----------

